# Can I display the visitor's IP address on a page? (JavaScript)



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

I have my own little start page and sometimes I want to know what my internet IP address is... I get internet through the LAN and don't want to walk over to the server and check the IP... could I display my current address using JavaScript?

BTW: The page is kept on my HD so no server-side scripting.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No, not technically through javascript. But if its only for your computer you could hack it out for IE only using ActiveX or hack it out for Netscape only using Javascript to control Java.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

I use Mozilla so I assume the Netscape route would work... how would I do it?


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

Why not just go to whatismyip.com...quick bookmark and all set =)


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Good idea!!! Thanks deuce. I would rather have something on my start page but this is better than nothing.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Try this script, it will probably work on Mozilla.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Just an FYI, It's works in Mozilla Firebird also. Of course


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks but it only shows my network IP... doesn't matter right now anyways... my HD died while I was moving to my new house and I lost my old start page... I'll have to start it over... right now TSG is my home page.


----------

